# Fallowfox feedback thread



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2017)

Here are a couple of mosaics of various pieces I have made, my gallery is also linked in my signature and I am on twitter, I am hoping for some feedback, so that I might improve my art.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2017)

Always liked your art. I can't really say much in terms of improvement, but I like what I see.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 12, 2017)

Your artwork is great but it's not my preferred "flavor". i'm sure you can understand that; being able to admire something without being fully engaged. With that said, it's _really good_! Your style of blending colors and detailing fur is spot on. i've always been somewhat envious of works like yours but it's just not my style. DaVinci isn't a flavor i particularly like either but i can still tell it's good quality stuff. The animal work and lifelike sketches are awesome but the humanoid stuff kinda falls within the uncanny valley for me. it _could_ just be the masculine buff dude bods that turn me away but the realistic animals heads on realistic human bodies doesn't always feel right.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Your artwork is great but it's not my preferred "flavor". i'm sure you can understand that; being able to admire something without being fully engaged. With that said, it's _really good_! Your style of blending colors and detailing fur is spot on. i've always been somewhat envious of works like yours but it's just not my style. DaVinci isn't a flavor i particularly like either but i can still tell it's good quality stuff. The animal work and lifelike sketches are awesome but the humanoid stuff kinda falls within the uncanny valley for me. it _could_ just be the masculine buff dude bods that turn me away but the realistic animals heads on realistic human bodies doesn't always feel right.



Same to be honest. I am not interested in the type of art I produce.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 13, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Same to be honest. I am not interested in the type of art I produce.


Aw, shaddap! i can't tell if you're being truthful, modest or just "Meh".
What about your artwork _don't_ you like? Clearly there's something about it that brings you back to the brush. Are you simply unhappy with the end product or do you wish you had a different style? Either way, if there's something you don't like in your work, then you should try to adapt to new styles. Frankly, i think your shading and colors are awesome. i like your feral paintings and even a few deets on your humanoid figures but not necessarily together. -But that's just me. i like your "icecream" and i like your "pizza" but i'd rather eat them separate, not together. You get me? So what is it specifically you dislike in your work? Because i can't see how your mind's eye pictures your work, i can't see anything "wrong" with what you've shared but if there's something that bugs you, analyzing it might help you to pinpoint what needs work.
i've had artists friends who drew life-like people and objects really well but wished they had the "talent" to draw cartoons.
i've met artists who drew cars, mechanical machines and robots but couldn't draw a believable face if their lives depended on it.
is it something like that? Am i getting close?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Aw, shaddap! i can't tell if you're being truthful, modest or just "Meh".
> What about your artwork _don't_ you like? Clearly there's something about it that brings you back to the brush. Are you simply unhappy with the end product or do you wish you had a different style? Either way, if there's something you don't like in your work, then you should try to adapt to new styles. Frankly, i think your shading and colors are awesome. i like your feral paintings and even a few deets on your humanoid figures but not necessarily together. -But that's just me. i like your "icecream" and i like your "pizza" but i'd rather eat them separate, not together. You get me? So what is it specifically you dislike in your work? Because i can't see how your mind's eye pictures your work, i can't see anything "wrong" with what you've shared but if there's something that bugs you, analyzing it might help you to pinpoint what needs work.
> i've had artists friends who drew life-like people and objects really well but* wished they had the "talent" to draw cartoons.*
> i've met artists who drew cars, mechanical machines and robots but couldn't draw a believable face if their lives depended on it.
> is it something like that? Am i getting close?



Yes, something of that sort.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 14, 2017)

Well, this is coming from a complete art plebeian (no experience at all), but on a completely personal level, the most important feature of any piece of artwork is the way it tells a story. So regardless of the scale of the framing, the number of characters and the level of detail, what's important is what's happening in the scene, and how it's conveyed to you. Something as simple as two characters sitting on a couch can be the most memorable thing you'll see all year if their relationship is something you can believe in. It can be as simple as the way they look at (or away from) each other, what they're doing, the way they're interacting with the props around them and so on. And if it's a character on their own, a glance at them should be able to tell you exactly the kind of person they are, and the mood they're in. Dialogue, facial expressions, posture, clothing, lighting, colour and the background all come together to create a single moment that the audience is going to see. If it's not a moment worth remembering, they're not going to remember it. 

So again, this feedback is coming from a guy that's never had to concern himself with the practicalities of drawing, so feel free to throw it to the wind. But practising your technique aside, I think you have to go big with your art, and choose the most dramatic and interesting stories you want your pictures to tell. A group of friends telling jokes around the campfire can be cute, someone coming out to their parents can be poignant, and even a quiet moment alone on a bed can paint the broadstrokes of an entire life of events and emotions. I read in an earlier comment that you're not interested in the type of art you produce. I think that's a shame, and if you want to get around that, I think there's an easy way to start - pick the biggest moments of your life, change a few details and transpose them into your artwork. Depicting some of your highest and lowest moments (in emotion, if not outright staging) is the best way to feel like you're getting the most out of your art, and it'll feel more real as well to your audience, because you've been there yourself. I say that because a lot of your characters look like they're waiting to be placed in a scene where they can do something, if only they were given the chance.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2017)

BlackDracon said:


> Have you done any kind of gesture drawing for you human/anthro work?



Did gestural drawings as a part of life drawing.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 15, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Did gestural drawings as a part of life drawing.


Did you finish this one? I'd like to see how it turned out, if you don't mind.


----------



## Troj (Mar 15, 2021)

Your main issue is that you've never painted me. Other than that, I have no critiques.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2021)

My goodness this thread is 4 years old.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 20, 2021)

Your art made me do it.


----------

